# Freezefest 2/23/14



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

So who is going to make it to this event? I will be there even if my truck is not back together.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I plan to be there. Still have a lot to finish up and luckily there is 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I am planning to be there. Hopefully I can get everything finished up by then.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm hoping to make it just to hang out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

My boys and I might be there just to hang out and provide some support for Mr. Smith... LOL...

Rockytophigh: Get those 3-ways installed sir... LOL


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

SQ_MDX said:


> My boys and I might be there just to hang out and provide some support for Mr. Smith... LOL...
> 
> Rockytophigh: Get those 3-ways installed sir... LOL


Ha! I wish. Few more items to go. I did finally decide to pick up a 33kx for a single sub. Now amps, a processor and praying I have the ability to install it properly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

Buddy if you need an installer... Let me know... I know a couple of local guys that are familiar with those speakers....

Great subwoofer !!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I may come to hang out and listen to the improvements some of you guys made for this year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't wait to hear the changes everyone has made. I would like to get everyone's opinion on mine too.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Planning on being there with the truck. Not sure if I will have the wife's car finished.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning on being there and hopefully all the changes finished.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> I'm planning on being there and hopefully all the changes finished.


Your install is one I am anxious to see/hear if possible


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

There's no way I'll have the car done by then, but if I can get my mids and highs complete, I'll make an effort


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

rockytophigh said:


> Your install is one I am anxious to see/hear if possible


Your welcome to take a look and listen, hopefully it won't disappoint. It's getting better little by little....at least to me anyway.
Bundle up, it might be cool, they don't call it freezefest for nothing.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't know that I'll have everything ready but will try to make it


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thumper26 said:


> Don't know that I'll have everything ready but will try to make it


What all are you changing up?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The body shop says I should have my truck back on Monday.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be there for sure. I made no changes since world finals so mine is good to go. Just a little fine tuning


Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am anxious to see who the judges are.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm curious about the judges as well but also about the 2014 rules that still aren't out. I know the site says there are no major changes but I'm still interested in knowing what is changing. Also, I am assuming we are using the same cd we've used for the last 3 years.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> The body shop says I should have my truck back on Monday.


Hope you get the truck back today and all the repair went well.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Coming up quick.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

3 of us from Cali might fly out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's cool, Jim. You guys coming to judge or just hang out? 
They normally have judge training then, so are you attending that?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Hope you get the truck back today and all the repair went well.


Sadly some parts were delayed and the truck is still not ready.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> That's cool, Jim. You guys coming to judge or just hang out?
> They normally have judge training then, so are you attending that?


coming out to do the judges training and event coordinator training, as well as attend the live gig stearn put together. Also will be hanging sunday with you guys at the competition.

Really looking forward to meeting you guys 1800 miles away


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool stuff man. It'll be nice to finally meet you in person. 

I'm still not sure I'm competing but I hope to be there to hang out.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool stuff man. It'll be nice to finally meet you in person.
> 
> I'm still not sure I'm competing but I hope to be there to hang out.



Same here man!! If u don't compete at least bring the car so I can check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> 3 of us from Cali might fly out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Has everyone else figured out who the other two are? I'm giving a big hint by replying.  

OP, looking forward to hearing those drivers I shipped you.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> Sadly some parts were delayed and the truck is still not ready.


That's not the news I was expecting. Sorry about the delay. If you were closer we would tag team getting the truck ready whenever the shop completed their work.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I know who the other 2 are ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Same here man!! If u don't compete at least bring the car so I can check it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll bring it, but I don't know what state it will be in. I've had a gremlin pop up a couple months ago and I haven't had a chance to figure out what is causing it. It's driving me bonkers, though. That's actually part of the reason I may not compete. No sense in throwing money away. If it's still in that state, you can demo it with earmuffs on. . 

As long as it's fixed by Jason's GTG in April I'm good.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a truck again. Although I have some tuning to do now. See you at the show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I talked to Cook earlier and he said if a few of us wanted to meet up at his shop in Florence on Feb 16th (sunday) starting around noon for us to have a tuning session, he'd be cool with that. I just need to let him know. It'd be indoors so we'd be out of the cold. If we can't do it at his shop, then my house is available on Saturday 15th. This wouldn't be a GTG, as much as it would be a serious tuning session to try to get folks started off on the right foot this year. 

LMK if you're interested in either so I can pass the word to him.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been wanting to compete, I might just make this and try to do the whole year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is everyone offering demos at the show?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope so. I plan to if anyone wants to listen. Hope the weather is OK.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> I hope so. I plan to if anyone wants to listen. Hope the weather is OK.


Yes please I would love to listen to your car and anyone else's. BigRed, Papasin, and I will be there. We want to meet as many of you as possible while we are there. . It would be a big treat for us to listen to all your cars.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Is everyone offering demos at the show?



My doors are always open, so to speak. Just track me down and bring a cd with you... unless you wanna take a chance with my iPod on shuffle.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

80's and 90's are good


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Every vehicle on our team is available for demo. Just bring whatever music you would like to hear. Our doors are literally always open, unless being judged or giving a demo.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Every LP vehicle that will be there is avaiable for demo.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just found out I am on deck to do some testing at WSMR (New Mexico) that week which may keep me from attending. But, I'm still gonna try.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet guys. I have my midbass monster tracks and a few others I'll bring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Just found out I am on deck to do some testing at WSMR (New Mexico) that week which may keep me from attending. But, I'm still gonna try.


wow....hope you don't come down with a contagious illness that keeps you from going to NM.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Sweet guys. I have my midbass monster tracks and a few others I'll bring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the new avatar logo and signature! Is that a IA C12X in the logo?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I like the new avatar logo and signature! Is that a IA C12X in the logo?


yes sir! lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> yes sir! lol


I had all of that chatter about subs on JT's build thread in mind when I mentioned that


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm?

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck













edit: you know I'm just giving you a hard time, man.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm getting the Elvis this time at the BBQ place. Gotta try something new.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

6APPEAL said:


> Every LP vehicle that will be there is avaiable for demo.


To all those attending Freeze Fest.... Please make it a point to listen to the Linear Power vehicles... They are truly a treat !!!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> edit: you know I'm just giving you a hard time, man.



I agree. At least AccordUno comes to hang out.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio x , Sunday 16th, 12pm , tuning GTG is on.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Steve, for offering up your shop!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

tnaudio said:


> I'm getting the Elvis this time at the BBQ place. Gotta try something new.


Mmm barbecue. I forgot about that. It's a tradition for us now.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> edit: you know I'm just giving you a hard time, man.


Yeah I know I know. My work now has me pretty much grounded in the ATL area. No more traveling all over the country. I should be able to make 'most' events this year. I just need to get a grip on the ODR combo. I haven't really had time to learn the combo and really dial it in. I joined IASCA last week and sending Steve my renewal for MECA today.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> Audio x , Sunday 16th, 12pm , tuning GTG is on.


I'm going to try and hit this too. I could use some pointers on the P99x. But that is my birthday and I don't know what my wife has planned this year.

Chuck


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I am out again this year. Have to work that weekend, but more importantly, I'll either be about to finish up the install and start the tune or still be working on the tune. It's too bad, I wish I could meet the west coasters that are coming up for this.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

millerlyte said:


> I am out again this year. Have to work that weekend, but more importantly, I'll either be about to finish up the install and start the tune or still be working on the tune. It's too bad, I wish I could meet the west coasters that are coming up for this.


Ally, wish we could meet you too. Thanks for thinking of us. I'm sure we'll meet soon enough.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well...I was really anxious about going to the tuning GTG at Steve's shop and today my boss decided to set me up for training classes that same week in Chicago. Awesome, Chicago in February. So I'm hoping maybe some people will show up to FF early so I can get some input as to my tuning progression.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

don't feel alone. I may not be going to Steve's shop or the show. I was looking forward to both, but work calls. I'm going to try, but I'm not a definite like I thought I would be. :/


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Well if no one is going then we may just not do the GTG


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

There are those who are planning on both.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm hoping for a good turnout!! C'mon Tn!! Show the west coast some love we would love to hear your setups!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^ Ha Ha!

Chuck


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I haven't changed a thing since last year (which I think is actually a good thing) and wasn't sure about coming, but I don't think I can pass up meeting some of the west coast crew coming in. Besides, it'll be nice to catch up with everybody else and hear all the new setups. 

Out of curiosity, is there going to be anybody in Extreme turning up to compete? As nice as "gimmie points" are, I like competition more.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to do an Extreme class car one day.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Not in Extreme ? but I look forward to hanging with you John.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Jason, are you gonna be at freezefest?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm about 90% sure


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

pionkej said:


> Out of curiosity, is there going to be anybody in Extreme turning up to compete? As nice as "gimmie points" are, I like competition more.


Wish granted...next show. Have to actually finish the car first. Then, it's on like donkey kong, Johnny boy... 


So I phoned a friend and this *is* my final answer, Regis: since Al is being a bro and letting me ride along, I'll be there as a visitor with him in the Toaster. Really wish I could have had the Monte ready by now tho. Next year...?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dangit, now I want to go. 

I've got a bad RCA in the car and no motivation to get to it and replace it. You guys are gonna make this hard on me to ignore if I'm coming to this show in case someone wants a demo. Nothing like saying "ignore the right channel info... I've got a bad RCA" to make a good impression. Lol.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

pionkej said:


> Out of curiosity, is there going to be anybody in Extreme turning up to compete? As nice as "gimmie points" are, I like competition more.


My Smart car is Extreme but unfortunately it doesn't fit the size and weight limits of checked luggage.  Maybe someday we'll get that little guy over there. 

Thanks everyone for giving us west coasters a warm welcoming party at Freezefest. Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

2 weeks away and still a lot to do. Looking forward to listening to lot of cars/trucks, eating some BBQ and hopefully getting some opinions on what I've done so far.

John - I'll be in Extreme so I think you will pretty safe.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsPapasin said:


> My Smart car is Extreme but unfortunately it doesn't fit the size and weight limits of checked luggage.  Maybe someday we'll get that little guy over there.
> 
> Thanks everyone for giving us west coasters a warm welcoming party at Freezefest. Looking forward to meeting all of you!


Glad you guys are making the long trip and look forward to meeting you all and getting your feedback as well.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

GTG at Audio x this Sunday is a no go! Sorry too much has come up!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Not a problem at all man, good luck getting it knocked out.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audioxincsq said:


> GTG at Audio x this Sunday is a no go! Sorry too much has come up!


Was looking forward to this but I do understand and hope all is and will be Ok.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I am going to have to sit this one out. We are buying our first home and the fees/ inspection stuff are more than expected.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I predict in one week everyone will still be complaining about not having a tune for the event. I'll be there and competing with the tune I bring....LOL

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Run what ya brung. Haha. But seriously, if anyone needs alittle help with tuning before judging starts, come see me or someone on our team. We will always help if we can.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I am trying my best to keep the schedule clear this day to hang out with the Cali folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I predict in one week everyone will still be complaining about not having a tune for the event. I'll be there and competing with the tune I bring....LOL
> 
> Chuck


I'll be there too and would love to hear your setup if you have time. Funny thing is I spent all week frozen in Kennesaw lol


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I am trying my best to keep the schedule clear this day to hang out with the Cali folks! :thumbsup:



I hope your schedule stays clear as I'm looking forward to meet you since we weren't able to meet up when you came out to CA.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Come on kirk. We want the demo


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Putting together a demo CD this week.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

My demo CD is done! I'll burn a couple copies to trade for other demo CD's.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> My demo CD is done! I'll burn a couple copies to trade for other demo CD's.


I am down for a trade


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> My demo CD is done! I'll burn a couple copies to trade for other demo CD's.


I'm bringing a few of mine
"Mid bass killer" and "yo bass don't blend" to name a few


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll trade with you Kirk.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Is anyone heading up on Saturday? I'm planning on going up Saturday so I don't have the drive to and from all in one day. I'm shopping motels now.

Chuck


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like you might need to bring some extra copies Kirk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

CD swap meet !


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I will be there to hang out


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

The Papasins will bring a CD. . Can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

dammit i forgot the cali guys are coming, now i have to go!

Chuck, i live in Harrison if you want to crash saturday night. let me know if you're interested before i mention it to the wife


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Where is this? Not on MECA events page.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Lebanon, Tn. I used to have a hotel there & get deals for Diyma guys but....can't anymore. I am looking forward to hearing some great cars & hopefully meeting many of you.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Where is this? Not on MECA events page.


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2-23-14TN.jpg


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

2 days.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes sir, getting close


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like I'll be there.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> Looks like I'll be there.


Cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. Looking forward to hanging out. Don't expect I'll have the car playing unless I get some time Saturday night to do the helix swap. Assuming that's even the problem.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Time to get to cleaning. The lint on my processor is killing me. I'll be so glad to get another dedicated vehicle to build and use for comps. This competing with my daily work truck is getting old. I did score a Volvo S40 1.9T (High Pressure) but sold it before I could bring it home from the shop. I had it slightly (NOT) modified in the suspension, engine and gearing and it would scream. But there was a customer who offered me WAY more than I had invested so it was sold quickly.

Time to get ready. Just need to do some cleaning and a few last checks to the tune.




Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Time to get to cleaning. The lint on my processor is killing me. I'll be so glad to get another dedicated vehicle to build and use for comps. This competing with my daily work truck is getting old. I did score a Volvo S40 1.9T (High Pressure) but sold it before I could bring it home from the shop. I had it slightly (NOT) modified in the suspension, engine and gearing and it would scream. But there was a customer who offered me WAY more than I had invested so it was sold quickly.
> 
> Time to get ready. Just need to do some cleaning and a few last checks to the tune.
> 
> ...


It feels like this last photo is aimed directly at me 

It makes me sad to see all that lint on that processor


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

stereo_luver said:


> Time to get to cleaning. The lint on my processor is killing me. I'll be so glad to get another dedicated vehicle to build and use for comps. This competing with my daily work truck is getting old. I did score a Volvo S40 1.9T (High Pressure) but sold it before I could bring it home from the shop. I had it slightly (NOT) modified in the suspension, engine and gearing and it would scream. But there was a customer who offered me WAY more than I had invested so it was sold quickly.
> 
> Time to get ready. Just need to do some cleaning and a few last checks to the tune.
> 
> ...


What all do you have in your truck? And what class will you be in?
Nice amps and processor


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh man I remember my old Dodge Ram and trying to stuff amps and subs under those seats. Everytime I wanted to do something I found myself wishing Id bought a different truck with a flat floor under there. HAHA!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Any one need any Speakers , I have a new Morel 3 way set for $550! Jl zr8s $250! 
Scan discovery 8s $175 , 10" subs,,,, etc I can bring to show,!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Too much still left to do AAHHH. Never enough time.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> It feels like this last photo is aimed directly at me
> 
> It makes me sad to see all that lint on that processor


DIRECTLY at you and I see my aim was dead on.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> What all do you have in your truck? And what class will you be in?
> Nice amps and processor


I have a transport, processor, amps and drivers.....LOL I'll be in Modified.

ODR RS-D7xiii & RS-P99x, Zapco Z-150.4 (x2), Zapco Z-1kd, Dynaudio MW170, JLA C5-400cm, JLA C5-075tw, JLA 13W3v3-2. The Dyn's and Zapco's will be removed next week and I'm going back to all JLA gear. I can bring the boxes for all the Zapco amps and Dyn drivers if anybody wants to buy them after I'm judged.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Speaking of selling stuff, I've got (2) dayton 15" ultimax flat pack kits. This: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-15-ultimax-subwoofer-and-cabinet-package--300-7097

Kit is already assembled. I painted it flat black. 

If anyone is interested in the kit or just the sub, LMK. $200 for the kit or $170 for the sub with mfg packaging.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh if we are turning this into a swap meet and sale I could fill the bed of my truck....LOL.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Might as well.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Swap cd's, buy and sell equipment, listen to some great sounding setups and hanging out with friends.....sounds like a good day coming up.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I got my dates mixed up, lol. On the other hand theAg center looks great, I just can't believe I went a day early smdh


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That really sucks! The good news is you can go ahead and get a good spot. Lol. 

If it makes you feel better, I woke up at 6am this morning so I could do a DSP swap and a retune before the family woke up. I'm ready for tomorrow now.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I drove up from Atlanta to Nashville last night and got to spend some time with my dad so its cool. If there's any interest there is a gun show going on today at the Ag Center


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be up there late this afternoon or early tonight.

Chuck


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'll be there to hang out, not going to compete. Bringing all my cd rips on an external drive for those who want whatever. Bring blank cd's and I'll keep the laptop burning too.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool. I'll bring an extra drive too. And one with about 2TB of lossless.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thumper26 said:


> i'll be there to hang out, not going to compete. Bringing all my cd rips on an external drive for those who want whatever. Bring blank cd's and I'll keep the laptop burning too.


seems like I remember you saying you had the BB King/Eric Clapton Riding With The King cd, was that you? If so, I'd like a copy. Will swap you a new demo and also a test/setup disc I made this year.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> If it makes you feel better, I woke up at 6am this morning so I could do a DSP swap


please elaborate...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's done


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Do you know when it might be on the site for us to have access to it?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

No clue


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lots of great judging guides have been added


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice. Looks familiar


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Why does the guy have his shirt off? I've never competed & I'm not going to if naked men are going to sit in my car! No no!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well that is not Matt Roberts in the picture with the new rules.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol naked judging


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Lol naked judging


You sure you want all their naked bare assessment against your seats?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I like this! Big fan of spelling out the scoring for imaging like that. Cuts down on a lot of the gray areas as much as you can in something as subjective as this. Kudos!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Made it here finally. I blew through Ringgold, GA. at about 95mph. Never saw Aaron.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Made it here finally. I blew through Ringgold, GA. at about 95mph. Never saw Aaron.
> 
> Chuck


At 95mph I'm sure there are a lot of things you didn't see.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I know. Texting takes away from sight seeing.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Made it here finally. I blew through Ringgold, GA. at about 95mph. Never saw Aaron.
> 
> Chuck


Im less than 2 miles from the freeway so I'll wave next time. I was in the house sick all day wishing I was dead. I only get every other weekend off and I'm home sick on this one. 

Oh well at least I get to watch the Daytona 500 tomorrow. 

Oh and don't do 95 on your way back. There are a lot of bored cops in Ringgold and I haven't been on long enough to have any pull to get you out of a ticket.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Lots of great judging guides have been added


there are so many issues with those diagrams especially the height ones...

Todd and I worked on several great ones that we presented at Judge training a couple years ago, several judges said that they were the best thing to come out of the entire weekend.

"Height is based on the worst height detected across the sound stage"?????

REALLY??? So anyone with door mounted, kick panel or anything located below eye level and there is any sort of rainbow or auditory or even tactile cue which pulls the stage slightly down, would be scored based solely on that frequency dependent shift.

So someone could have horizon level stage height across the stage except a small pull in the midbass region which would drop that persons score by several points, instead of a small deduction for the pull.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I didn't even think about that. good point. Maybe the words will clear that up? *shrugs*

The one that caught my attention was depth. I'd be curious to see how the explanation is written for that, because the rule makes it look like a static parameter as opposed to stage layering.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I didn't even think about that. good point. Maybe the words will clear that up? *shrugs*
> 
> The one that caught my attention was depth. I'd be curious to see how the explanation is written for that, because the rule makes it look like a static parameter as opposed to stage layering.


We picked all of them apart a couple years ago and Todd and I made some great ones, free of charge to use. 

If I still have them I will post them

We also did stage diagrams for several tracks on the new CD

so much for doing work to help the masses


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I saw them back when you guys did them. He mentioned something about it recently as well. 

Regardless, I like the step they're going in with the diagrams. That was the one thing I really liked about IASCA's rulebook and judge sheet. Really helped to make things a bit more concrete.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The Depth diagram is also inaccurate. That shows soundstage relative to listening position.

the listener's position is pretty irrelevant when scoring depth, bc Depth is the distance from the front of the stage to the rear of the stage--not distance from the listener


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's their rules  I know many have argued the foot stomp. Here are the pointers given in the judges handbook


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> It's their rules  I know many have argued the foot stomp. Here are the pointers given in the judges handbook


I've always had an issue with the realism of the finger snaps over the stomps in grandmas hands. I'm getting there and still training my ears to be able to get to the point where I'm comfortable with the quality of sound vs the volume as to which i play at. I'm stuck in a world between quality for SPL on a daily basis. This guide looks to really help out and I will have to take a look at it for sure.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> there are so many issues with those diagrams especially the height ones...
> 
> Todd and I worked on several great ones that we presented at Judge training a couple years ago, several judges said that they were the best thing to come out of the entire weekend.
> 
> ...


I would think that judge's discretion and some common sense would come into play with the width. If your whole stage is horizon level with just a few notes pulling down, I can't imagine a judge giving you 1 point instead of just shaving off a point or two. 

The stage depth does look a little wonky. I don't think I've ever heard a car image out to the front of the hood. I think that's a little much.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> I would think that judge's discretion and some common sense would come into play with the width. If your whole stage is horizon level with just a few notes pulling down, I can't imagine a judge giving you 1 point instead of just shaving off a point or two.
> 
> The stage depth does look a little wonky. I don't think I've ever heard a car image out to the front of the hood. I think that's a little much.


A Judge's job is to score according to the rulebook, not at his discretion. If the rules say this is how something scored the rules should be followed.

Judges using their own ideas or their own interpretations of the rules is a primary problem with why there is little consistency between many judges.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> A Judge's job is to score according to the rulebook, not at his discretion. If the rules say this is how something scored the rules should be followed.
> 
> Judges using their own ideas or their own interpretations of the rules is a primary problem with why there is little consistency between many judges.


Something as subjective as SQ judging is ALWAYS going to rely heavily on a judges common sense, interpretation and discretion. What Im talking about in this instance is that if 95% of your stage is at the horizon (6 points) but a couple things pull down to the floor (1 point), any judge that gives you a total height score of 1 point instead of just shaving off a point or two for the small parts that arent horizon level is a moron and shouldnt be a SQ judge.

So yeah, a judge shouldnt say, "you know nevermind where the rules say height should be, I like my stage at the top of the windshield so thats gonna be my 6 point mark". Thats not discretion, thats straight up not following the rules. But with the rules stating that horizon is 6 points but not all the stage images on the horizon, youre gonna have to use your own judgement for how much is not at horizon and how much of a penalty thats going to warrant.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Was any of this brought up in training?

Maybe that's why they didn't publish the rules, which they obviously had, before hand. Didn't want all these issues to derail the training session (?)


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont think they were complete then. I dont blame them for not wanting to publish the rules until theyre sure theyre complete and final.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> I dont think they were complete then. I dont blame them for not wanting to publish the rules until theyre sure theyre complete and final.


those diagrams were done by Todd Woolworth or whoever the SoCal event director is/was several years ago.
Several competitors and judges have brought up these issues before about the diagrams. 
Todd Luliak and I even volunteered our time to make correct diagrams for judging and even so far as to do Stage maps for the new Disc.

and while I do understand what you are saying--a Judges job is to score in accordance to the rulebook. period.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

What Todd Luliak and I did a few years ago, which I gave to Steve at judge training that year


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Mic, I personally prefer this diagram better than the one thats in the rulebook. This one shows you a better accurate way to judge and show where your stage and sound is. Even though, I have yet to compete this is my eval from observing the rulebook and these.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

any results and pics from the show?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Still going


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Thoe track descriptions are pretty nondescript...about the same as the intro to each track on the disk.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

There are a few pics and results. But I'm too tired to post tonight. It was a pretty good turn out and it was cool to connect with everyone again

Chuck


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It was a great show and thanks for showing all the hospitality to us west coast folks


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you guys made the trip and thanks Big Red for taking some time and giving me some tips.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to the west coast folks for making the trek! 

Had a great time with my buddies today. Looking forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for showing the west coast some hospitality and appreciate you all letting us listen to your cars. Excellent turn out.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

It was great getting back out there and getting to meet and talk with the West Coast guys and gal who attended the show. Despite me unintentionally resetting some things on my HU, It was great getting out and seeing everyone again. Really looking forward to the next show.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Great to meet the West Coast guys, hoped you enjoy the demo disc!

Out of curiosity, did you guys buy those jackets just for the trip out here?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes a big thanks to the west coast folks for making the trip out here. It was an absolute pleasure meeting you and getting a chance to hang out. I had a great time at the show!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thumper26 said:


> Great to meet the West Coast guys, hoped you enjoy the demo disc!
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you guys buy those jackets just for the trip out here?


Lol, sort of. It was good that we got them just in time for Freezefest, but the original intent was to make them so that we would have something for our meets and comps back home in California. It surprisingly does get chilly for us back home especially when we're at a meet or comp late.

Thanks, everyone for extending your warmest hospitality to us and for allowing us to listen and judge your cars as well as letting us hang with you all. You guys have great sounding cars out here and it was a pleasure to listen to so many. 

spyders03, thanks for being part of the trio that judged. It was an awesome experience! 

Hope to meet you all again sometime not too far in the future!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic Event! As mentioned several times - it was wonderful to meet Richard / Linda and Jim - good to see three excellent judges trained this weekend, and it will be exciting to see Jim host some quality shows in SoCal. 

It was fun to see all my buds again - even you Chuck (with your shiny new processor), and it was fun to meet some of the 'giants' of the hobby. I appreciate the feedback Dave H and Steve C gave concerning the BRZ.

Thank you guys for the mix discs! Those helped keep me awake for the 1 AM arrival. I proved to myself again how enjoyable that car is to drive as I took the 55 posted twisties of 40 East near the tunnels at 70


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time yesterday catching up with old friends and meeting new ones. Thank you to everyone that let me demo their vehicle. A big thanks to the judges for doing a great job and writing comments on the score sheets. Apparently I have some work to do.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

HUGE thanks to the Left Coast folks for making the trip here for training so more events can spread to SoCal. No reason at all for Bing, Zach and Joey, others too I'm sure, not to get out and compete now.

Congrats to John (pionkej) for BOS this year. I wish I could have had a listen to your system. Congrats to all the winners and thanks to everyone that came out to the event. I did get to sample some really nice systems and there was improvement in all the cars I remember from last year. I didn't take too many pictures but Jason (bertholomey) was running around with his camera so I'm sure he'll be posting some. And a big thanks to those that brought demo disks to share. That gave me something new to listen to on the drive back home.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Fantastic Event! As mentioned several times - it was wonderful to meet Richard / Linda and Jim - good to see three excellent judges trained this weekend, and it will be exciting to see Jim host some quality shows in SoCal.
> 
> It was fun to see all my buds again - even you Chuck (with your shiny new processor), and it was fun to meet some of the 'giants' of the hobby. I appreciate the feedback Dave H and Steve C gave concerning the BRZ.
> 
> Thank you guys for the mix discs! Those helped keep me awake for the 1 AM arrival. I proved to myself again how enjoyable that car is to drive as I took the 55 posted twisties of 40 East near the tunnels at 70


It was all for you Jason. I know how you are intrigued by shiny objects.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

To add to the comments above, it was a great day. Good to catch up with friends and and thanks for the Jim and Mr.&Mrs. Papasin for the long journey to the Volunteer State, I hope your stay was pleasant. Big Red, I learned a lot from your comments and look forward to implementing them as well as the feedback from Steve C and the judges. Hope everyone had a safe trip home.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As Chuck stated.....I ran around with a camera taking pictures of shiny objects when I wasn't making folks endure a demo in the brz 

First time for me at this venue - wonderful! Also, we had an incredible weather day as well























































The TL always demands photos!









































































What are these two scheming? World Domination..........or something even more sinister?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a blast hanging out yesterday! It was great meeting new people (especially the opportunity to meet the West Coast crew) and seeing old friends. I got to demo lots of great cars which is always a priority for me but never seems to happen like I'd like. It's nice to walk away at the end of the show with your only regret being not bringing a jacket...cause 64 during the day in February doesn't mean you'll avoid 30 degree weather once the sun sets!!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

pionkej said:


> I had a blast hanging out yesterday! It was great meeting new people (especially the opportunity to meet the West Coast crew) and seeing old friends. I got to demo lots of great cars which is always a priority for me but never seems to happen like I'd like. It's nice to walk away at the end of the show with your only regret being not bringing a jacket...cause 64 during the day in February doesn't mean you'll avoid 30 degree weather once the sun sets!!!!



I was thinking to myself that this guy must be from Alaska cause it was friggin cold at the end of the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> As Chuck stated.....I ran around with a camera taking pictures of shiny objects when I wasn't making folks endure a demo in the brz
> 
> First time for me at this venue - wonderful! Also, we had an incredible weather day as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

So what were the results ?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I got phat car ?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SPL results have been posted. SQ Results should be posted shortly.

Events


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> I got phat car ?


Twice!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^ LOL I saw that.

Chuck


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> A Judge's job is to score according to the rulebook, not at his discretion. If the rules say this is how something scored the rules should be followed.
> 
> Judges using their own ideas or their own interpretations of the rules is a primary problem with why there is little consistency between many judges.


Does MECA still judge "car to car" like USACi or have they changed to "car to rulebook" like IASCA does? 

For those that don't know the two methods, "car to car" is where the judge gives median scores to the first car they judge. Then the second car is scored by comparing it to the first car's scores. The third car is scored according to how it stacks up against the first two. Therefore all cars are scored according to the cars that came before it, regardless of what the rule book says. Since acoustic memory is short, judges using this style usually keeps notes on each car (how they sounded and scored) and refers to them when scoring the current car. USACi used this format when I was competing and since MECA came out of USACi, they used this format too.

"Car to rulebook" scores each car against the scoring criteria in the rulebook. This method allows the judge to forget about previous cars and just concentrate on the car they are judging at the moment. IASCA uses this format.

If you have an impartial judge either format is fair. The biggest differences are that with “car to car” the scores can only be relative to the show they came from. With “car to rulebook” the scores from multiple shows can be compared directly to the rulebook over the course of a season. 

Personally I prefer “car to rulebook” because once the show is over and I am back home, I can compare the scores to the rulebook and interpret via the rulebook what the judge heard and know what I need to make my system score better. 

Congratulations to all that competed at Freezefest and I wished I could have been there.!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's car to rule book based on the judges reference of the material played.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

SQ_MDX said:


> So what were the results ?


^^^ this


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Twice!!


I think Vinny just really likes the FRS/BRZ


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

WestCo said:


> ^^^ this


Modified is posted


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

.5 points between us Jason.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> .5 points between us Jason.
> 
> Chuck


Nice score Chuck! Who were judges?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Papasin (? I forget and many apologies), mrspapasin (Linda) and Kyle.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Richard!!!!!!!!!!! I remembered.

Chuck


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Richard!!!!!!!!!!! I remembered.
> 
> Chuck


Lol. Yes, it's Richard as it says above my Join Date. 



stereo_luver said:


> .5 points between us Jason.
> 
> Chuck


There were a lot of good cars and things were very close. Master is now also posted...even closer.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I remember the .2 difference. VERY close.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

papasin said:


> Lol. Yes, it's Richard as it says above my Join Date.


Give me a break....LOL..I'm getting old.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> .5 points between us Jason.
> 
> Chuck


It was awesome to score so close to you - either my car has come up or your truck has come down 

It is always really fun for me to hang out with you. I hope you might get the chance to come up to NC in April


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

It was good seeing everyone again. I have to admit it was good just to hang out and be home before the judging was even done......


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was looking through pictures and noticed the two I took at lunch. Most of us streaked across the main road to Tom's Blue Moon BBQ - which turned out to be a pretty good place. Especially for those who got the Elvis special 










This was an odd thing to see right inside the front door. 










For those at our table, it was just entertaining to hear Erin and John' repartee


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Deer booty!

John and I have a good ribbing special. We should charge admittance. In the words of Bryan Adams, some things John says to me cut like a knife. He's such a bully!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> This was an odd thing to see right inside the front door.


I go to this place once every week or so for lunch and have never seen this. When I went today I was trying to figure out where it was at. Guess I never thought to look up when I walked in the door.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, it took a while to get all of us in there.....had plenty of time to look around ? 

Thumper - Bold mix of music for your Freezefest disc - I love it - Thank You!!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Random pics


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Double post


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good pics, thanks for sharing guys. BTW- Holy chit...is that 6 Zapco Z's in the Acura??

Here's hoping some of you will also be making the spring NC meet. It's a long drive down from Philadelphia and it would be nice to meet up with a few more of you fellas.

Chuck- Congrats on the 1st place! I really enjoyed your truck at the last NC meet. I knew it would be a good scorer. Cheers!

-Steve


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Good pics, thanks for sharing guys. BTW- Holy chit...is that 6 Zapco Z's in the Acura??
> 
> Here's hoping some of you will also be making the spring NC meet. It's a long drive down from Philadelphia and it would be nice to meet up with a few more of you fellas.
> 
> ...


6 modified z400.2's it sounded awesome lol


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> Well, it took a while to get all of us in there.....had plenty of time to look around ?
> 
> Thumper - Bold mix of music for your Freezefest disc - I love it - Thank You!!!!


Glad you enjoyed! I try to get as eclectic as possible...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Glad you enjoyed! I try to get as eclectic as possible...


I must have played that Run DMC track 6 times on the way back home!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I must have played that Run DMC track 6 times on the way back home!


Hip-Hop SQ! love it. Thanks thumper!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

WestCo said:


> 6 modified z400.2's it sounded awesome lol


Oh is that all?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Oh is that all?


lol!

Modding those badboys makes em come alive. I recently found out the z150.4's are pretty nice stock for full range, the z400.2's need some upgrades to really shine. Matt R should be able to help with that ^.^


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

WestCo said:


> lol!
> 
> Modding those badboys makes em come alive. I recently found out the z150.4's are pretty nice stock for full range, the z400.2's need some upgrades to really shine. Matt R should be able to help with that ^.^


imagine how much better it would have sounded with WestCo cables??


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

BigRed said:


> imagine how much better it would have sounded with WestCo cables??


Maybe so  lol

But I bet he is rocking some high dollar rhapsodies, I didn't peek at his interconnects.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I stated a movie quote that was lost on John and Erin.......then I had to exclaim that it was actually a movie quote......'Feed the Snake Woman!'.........I meant to post it, but alas, I forgot. Well, here it is.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

WestCo said:


> Maybe so  lol
> 
> But I bet he is rocking some high dollar rhapsodies, I didn't peek at his interconnects.




Good thing to. I'm kinda shy.  Nothing special about them. Straight off the shelfers.


----------

